# Vaporesso Gen



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Just creating a thread for the Vaporesso Gen because I have no doubt a lot of them were bought at VapeCon! 

It's not very often I buy a non-high-end product but there is something about the Vaporesso Gen that just speaks to me! So when H2Vape had it on special at VapeCon I grabbed one! It really is an awesome mod! It looks and feels great! No rattles and beautifully made! I think @Vaporesso has hit a home run with this one! Some people don't like the bronze fire button but it matches my Aspire Cleito 120 Pro in bronze perfectly!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)

Got myself one red Gen last Thursday from Sir Vape , and boy ,oh boy am I GLAD !
Flawless and faultless mod , straight forward and great power , bragged with it and
@Rude Rudi went to get one but alas all the colored ones were sold out , only black left.
I guess this is a winner for Vaporesso, well done , @Rob Fisher , glad you could lay your hands on one !
@Silver , did you manage to scoop one up too ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (3/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Got myself one red Gen last Thursday from Sir Vape , and boy ,oh boy am I GLAD !
> Flawless and faultless mod , straight forward and great power , bragged with it and
> @Rude Rudi went to get one but alas all the colored ones were sold out , only black left.
> I guess this is a winner for Voopoo, well done , @Rob Fisher , glad you could lay your hands on one !
> @Silver , did you manage to scoop one up too ?



I did indeed @ARYANTO !

I bought a black one from Gadget Fundi - the main main Gino gave me a good price on this as well as 4 VTC6 batteries to go with it. I went for the black colour option.

Batteries are being charged right now - should be operational tomorrow.
I am excited to start using it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BetaTester552 (3/9/19)

I've had my gen for about a month now. No problems and an excellent daily driver. I've actually been wondering whether you can take the bronze plastic button and ask someone to machine a copy in actual bronze. Niche I know, but imagine that cold smooth button press when taking a drag

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporesso (4/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just creating a thread for the Vaporesso Gen because I have no doubt a lot of them were bought at VapeCon!
> 
> It's not very often I buy a non-high-end product but there is something about the Vaporesso Gen that just speaks to me! So when H2Vape had it on special at VapeCon I grabbed one! It really is an awesome mod! It looks and feels great! No rattles and beautifully made! I think @Vaporesso has hit a home run with this one! Some people don't like the bronze fire button but it matches my Aspire Cleito 120 Pro in bronze perfectly!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob for your support and love! Glad that you like our Gen mod! Really a nice set!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

BetaTester552 said:


> I've had my gen for about a month now. No problems and an excellent daily driver. I've actually been wondering whether you can take the bronze plastic button and ask someone to machine a copy in actual bronze. Niche I know, but imagine that cold smooth button press when taking a drag



You will be able two, Takes 7 screws to removed the inside from the mod and the fire button is a round plastic button, Sure it can be changed to a CNC machined one easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Here is my GEN which i did the review on.






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/9/19)

My batteries are still charging 

They weren't done last night - these VTC6 batteries take ages -
I don't charge overnight while I sleep - I like to charge under supervision
So back in the charger early this morning....

come on......
go Nitecore i4, go.....

I wanna play with my Vaporesso Gen....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaporesso (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> My batteries are still charging
> 
> They weren't done last night - these VTC6 batteries take ages -
> I don't charge overnight while I sleep - I like to charge under supervision
> ...


Looking forward to your feedback too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

With the fancy colour and touch devices of today I really like the idea of a mod going back to the simpler screens. I can't wait for the feedback on this but knowing vaporesso, I am sure the Gen is going to be a Gem... See what I did there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/9/19)

BetaTester552 said:


> I've had my gen for about a month now. No problems and an excellent daily driver. I've actually been wondering whether you can take the bronze plastic button and ask someone to machine a copy in actual bronze. Niche I know, but imagine that cold smooth button press when taking a drag



I had that same idea for my Pulse 80W, but after opening it turned out the plastic button had a large molded one piece frame which acted as a return spring/ locating mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

blujeenz said:


> I had that same idea for my Pulse 80W, but after opening it turned out the plastic button had a large molded one piece frame which acted as a return spring/ locating mechanism.



Most mods with plastic button I opened had a frame that held all the buttons. Normally the cast metal buttons are individual. One could alwayse cap the plastic button but it still does not feel the same as a proper metal button.


----------



## chazy (za) (4/9/19)

This mod in black looks awesome, looking to get one to match my black OFRF.

Just a question on those who own it, how's the fire power on this? Can it be compared to something or is it on a league of its own?

I currently have a Pulse 80 and Alpha One - If you can say it dominates either of these then i'm sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/9/19)

I dont usually buy much other than HE gear but this got my attention as well. 
Perhaps it had something to do with @Silver also getting one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CTRiaan (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I dont usually buy much other than HE gear but this got my attention as well.
> Perhaps it had something to do with @Silver also getting one
> 
> View attachment 176805


I just ordered a black one from The Vape Den just because of this pic. FOMO strikes again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I just ordered a black one from The Vape Den just because of this pic. FOMO strikes again.



Oh the FOMO is strong with this one... But vape budget has gone up in clouds so need to wait for a bit again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Oh the FOMO is strong with this one... But vape budget has gone up in clouds so need to wait for a bit again.


Being in Cape Town, I missed out on VapeCon so I'll allow myself this one. Also got it at a very good price with loyalty discount.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Being in Cape Town, I missed out on VapeCon so I'll allow myself this one. Also got it at a very good price with loyalty discount.



I didn't make vapecon either but I saw the Reuleaux RG Gen 3 and got overcome by a sudden case of the wants. Then by accident and no fault of my own, a luxotic DF also landed in my cart. To add to that something else and equally very strange happened around the same time on another site I was browsing. I noticed that it said there was two items in my cart and when I went to look, I saw a Profile RDA and RTA had fell into it. I couldn't be rude and say i didn't want them at that point... after all I am a fairly decent human being so I had to pay for them. Of Course you need to have a few extra supplies like 6mm wick and mesh strips so I was forced to get those as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I didn't make vapecon either but I saw the Reuleaux RG Gen 3 and got overcome by a sudden case of the wants. Then by accident and no fault of my own, a luxotic DF also landed in my cart. To add to that something else and equally very strange happened around the same time on another site I was browsing. I noticed that it said there was two items in my cart and when I went to look, I saw a Profile RDA and RTA had fell into it. I couldn't be rude and say i didn't want them at that point... after all I am a fairly decent human being so I had to pay for them. Of Course you need to have a few extra supplies like 6mm wick and mesh strips so I was forced to get those as well...



I understand this deeply, sometimes you slip and accidentally buy a new mod or 2. And in the classifieds, through slight miscommunication you end up buying bundles from people...

I fear I may have an accident in the near future concerning a black Gen mod, it will be unfortunate but ultimately unavoidable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I understand this deeply, sometimes you slip and accidentally buy a new mod or 2. And in the classifieds, through slight miscommunication you end up buying bundles from people...
> 
> I fear I may have an accident in the near future concerning a black Gen mod, it will be unfortunate but ultimately unavoidable.



I completely understand... 

I don't know what kind of magic they use but its pure evil.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I completely understand...
> 
> I don't know what kind of magic they use but its pure evil.



It really is, my fiancé (minister of finance) will simply have to understand that I had no choice in the matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I completely understand...
> 
> I don't know what kind of magic they use but its pure evil.


I can help! 
I have befriended a nigerian witch doctor. All I, err he needs is your credit card number and your cvv and he will fix the evil problems you are experiencing with your credit card permanently.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I can help!
> I have befriended a nigerian witch doctor. All I, err he needs is your credit card number and your cvv and he will fix the evil problems you are experiencing with your credit card permanently.



Oh wow... My Card number is...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It really is, my fiancé (minister of finance) will simply have to understand that I had no choice in the matter.



Unfortunately there is absolutely no outcome where she simply understands.

But good luck with that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Unfortunately there is absolutely no outcome where she simply understands.
> 
> But good luck with that


A pair of shoes or a shopping day out to the same value as the vape gear always seems to counterbalance the "force".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> A pair of shoes or a shopping day out to the same value as the vape gear always seems to counterbalance the "force".



 Why didn't I think of that!

Genius pappa, genius

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I can help!
> I have befriended a nigerian witch doctor. All I, err he needs is your credit card number and your cvv and he will fix the evil problems you are experiencing with your credit card permanently.



Sorry mate -I forgot to mention - I no longer practice since I returned to SA 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mo_MZ (5/9/19)

In all that excitement (H2Vape stand) to get one, I got a black one instead of the Blue...  
I still haven't opened it in since Saturday hoping to somehow, somewhere get a swop done 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/swop-new-black-vaporreso-gen220w-for-blue.t61979/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/19)

Got my Gen fired up that I bought from GadgetFundi at VapeCon







Oh my word it’s awesome!

So light
Such an awesome rubbery texture yet still classy
Great feel in the hand
Lovely fire button
Built very well
Easy to take off the battery plate yet it fits back well and snug with no rattles
And it seems the battery life is going to be very good. Am about halfway through my third mystique tankful and the battery meter is on 87%!!! (am using two VTC6 batts inside)
I got the black - love it.

Am thinking of getting another one in red or blue.

Love this mod so far! 

 Well done @Vaporesso - you made a great mod here!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Geldart39 (6/9/19)

Just ordered mine from the Vape Den. I tried to buy the last black one as it said there was one left but kept on bringing up an "out of stock" message on checkout. So I ended up settling for the last silver one. After the purchase, the last black one was available again and could process it through all the way till the payment screen. So not sure what was going on there. I usually lean more towards the black mods but maybe it was a sign to try something different for a change.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP (6/9/19)

Fully agree with u all. What a great device @Vaporesso. From the feel in the hand to the hit in the through, Awesome. Well done. Looking forward to happy cloudy days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Q9550 (6/9/19)

Arthster said:


> With the fancy colour and touch devices of today I really like the idea of a mod going back to the simpler screens. I can't wait for the feedback on this but knowing vaporesso, I am sure the Gen is going to be a Gem... See what I did there



What I love about Vaporesso is that they have actually done both the touch and simple screen mods to cater for both audiences. Well done on that Vaporesso!!!! I have the Luxe paired with a drop dead and i am absolutely loving it. My next buy will be the Gen to pair with a Zeus X, can't wait to try that out. I wonder if @Vaporesso are working on releasing a Gen v2 anytime soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)

''Gen to pair with a Zeus X''
Works like a dream ,single and ZEUS X both rocks on the Gen , plenty power !.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39 (10/9/19)

2nd tank in and loving the setup. The feel of the gen is something else. Glad to have a dual battery mod back in the rotation

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

Looks great with that atty @Geldart39 !


----------



## Geldart39 (10/9/19)

Silver said:


> Looks great with that atty @Geldart39 !


Big thanks to @EZBlend for the trade. The combo working well together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/9/19)

Some feedback on the Vaporesso Gen battery life

I got *just over 7 tankfuls* of the iJoy Mystique before the batteries went flat
From about 30% it declined quite rapidly
It was *two Sony VTC6 batteries*, brand new, first charge cycle
Vaping Prime Vape PomCool the whole way
Vaping at *40 watts* Eco Mode all the time

Mystique has (they say) 3ml capacity. So it’s *about 21 ml of juice*. I don’t think I fill to the max, so I would say probably 18-20ml of juice

It’s the first battery cycle and batteries often get better after a few cycles.

So I am pleased to report that the *Vaporesso Gen has great battery life in my view*
Am very chuffed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (25/9/19)

Silver said:


> Some feedback on the Vaporesso Gen battery life
> 
> I got *just over 7 tankfuls* of the iJoy Mystique before the batteries went flat
> From about 30% it declined quite rapidly
> ...


Thanks for letting us know! We are so glad that you like it and it keeps up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trishan Gounden (25/9/19)

Picked this up at Vapecon. Was previously using a Drag which I still love, but this is amazing, looks great and feels great. Rocking the profile RDA and RTA on it. I love the red , I see I am the only one thus far ? :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/9/19)

Loving these mods, super light and battery life for days!!!! now to get me that new green one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (25/9/19)

Sickboy77 said:


> Loving these mods, super light and battery life for days!!!! now to get me that new green one
> View attachment 178600



Great photo @Sickboy77 !
Love how the Red fades a bit into black

A green one added to your fleet would look amazing!
I'm also keen on the green - but that purple looks amazing too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/9/19)

Silver said:


> Great photo @Sickboy77 !
> Love how the Red fades a bit into black
> 
> A green one added to your fleet would look amazing!
> I'm also keen on the green - but that purple looks amazing too


@Silver they all look nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JB1987 (18/10/19)

A bit late to the party but decided to join the Gen club! Very nice mod, super light and great finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

JB1987 said:


> A bit late to the party but decided to join the Gen club! Very nice mod, super light and great finish.
> 
> View attachment 180647



Wow, that blue is stunning
Wishing you all the best with it @JB1987 

By the way, what tank is that on top? And what juice you vaping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/10/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, that blue is stunning
> Wishing you all the best with it @JB1987
> 
> By the way, what tank is that on top? And what juice you vaping?


That’s the Blotto RTA @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

